# Another T-Shirt Website Question



## Skinsfan06 (May 3, 2007)

OK, guys, here are some questions for you (please keep in mind I'm a NEWBIE).

I recently designed a few of my own T-shirts and baseball caps. I am looking to build my own website, complete with the shopping cart and the ability to accept all major credit cards, paypal, etc. 

My question is.....who generally does all of the shipping, filling orders, etc? In other words, does the small business owner (like myself), fill all of the orders, check the inventory for availability, ship all products, manage all of the payments, etc............or are there companies out there that can house my designs and perform basic "customer service" responsibilities for one LOW fee  .

I have one business partner, so it's primarily the two of us (at this time). Occasionally, we have family members that help us sell our wares when we set up at a community event, conference, etc. We are a small (and NEW) operation, and we definitely want to have the on-line store. We just need to know the best ways to get the products out to the folks who order on-line. I hope that these are not stupid questions. Thanks.


----------



## stugrey (Aug 24, 2007)

Louis,

There are many companies that offer the service you require, the big two are Custom T-shirts - Design, buy or sell customized TShirts : Spreadshirt and CafePress.com : Create, Buy and Sell Unique Gifts, Custom T-Shirts and More

Lots of companies when they start out outsource production. Just remember that you gain ease of order fulfillment but you lose the ability to add that personal touch! 

Stu.


----------



## Skinsfan06 (May 3, 2007)

Good points.

I'll look into these companies and see what they offer. I too like the "personal touch", but hopefully, I will one day get to a point where I am selling several shirts a day and if that is the case, I will need to free up my time for other things in the development of my business.

I don't mind fulfilling the orders on my own, however, I am really, really busy doing so many other things, I need to free up some of my time (if it is not too expensive). Thanks for your input. 

Anyone else?


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Louis - If you use the "Search the Forums" link in the site navigation menu and type in some keywords, you'll probably find just what you're looking for - Good Luck!


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

stugrey said:


> There are many companies that offer the service you require, the big two are Custom T-shirts - Design, buy or sell customized TShirts : Spreadshirt and CafePress.com : Create, Buy and Sell Unique Gifts, Custom T-Shirts and More



The other option other than a fulfillment service, is just a company that helps you set up the website easily, so you don't have to worry about the shopping cart, payments, etc. So you still get to ship the t-shirts, do a personal touch, but don't have to spend lots of time building the site. That's what I did, using PrestoBiz - Online Business Services. With the plan being to eventually build my own site, when I get the time!


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

From my understanding you're looking to warehouse and distribute your products (ie: outsource that component). So it's 'all you' although you're paying a company to store your products and then ship the orders as they come through for you? Is this what you're looking for?

I know that a lot of the bigger courier companies do that and can handle the storage, labeling, and shipping of your items. Not sure of pricing though but it could be an option to shop around and see what's out there.


----------



## Skinsfan06 (May 3, 2007)

rejoice said:


> From my understanding you're looking to warehouse and distribute your products (ie: outsource that component). So it's 'all you' although you're paying a company to store your products and then ship the orders as they come through for you? Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> I know that a lot of the bigger courier companies do that and can handle the storage, labeling, and shipping of your items. Not sure of pricing though but it could be an option to shop around and see what's out there.


 
Yeah, exactly. This is more of what I'm looking for. I actually have several of my own t-shirt designs that I have begun to create.....but I anticipate that I will get to a point where it will just be too taxing on me to package, label and ship my shirts as well as to process all of the orders. Well.....I guess that is not a bad "problem" to have.  

Another problem is that I still work full time and by the time I get home (usually after 7pm)......I am BEAT. Dead tired. Nevertheless, if it is going to be too costly to have a company do this for me, then I will continue to do it myself. After all, I don't want too much of my profits eaten up. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Skinsfan06 (May 3, 2007)

rejoice said:


> I know that a lot of the bigger courier companies do that and can handle the storage, labeling, and shipping of your items. Not sure of pricing though but it could be an option to shop around and see what's out there.


Oh, and I found a company in Florida who basically said that they could do this for me for a couple bucks an item. The problem with them, however, is that they seemed a bit "shady."

They didn't have a website and they were very sketchy with details, and this guy wouldn't give me his office number, just his personal cell number.


----------



## Johnny Fresh (Dec 5, 2006)

I know of a place that was recommended by a friend of mine. I decided not to use the service, but I thought I would share...they are also located in Florida. 

Nick Roccanti - [email protected] 
Downtown Rivals

They will warehouse your merchandise, set up an online store for you, and then ship the products to buyers, and then send you a check...or something like that.


----------



## Skinsfan06 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Johnny Fresh. Will check them out.


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,
I am also a newbie and have been wondering about the whole warehousing and shipping part of the business. 
I found this company 
Trending Solutions, LLC - Shipping Services

DISCLAIMER...I have not used this company, but I am looking into their services as they will warehouse your items, and ship them etc. for a low fee. I will be checking into it as I currently have run out of room in my hallway for the 652 tees I have in stock. YES i know i ordered too many, typical newbie mistake.


----------

